# Homelite BP-250 leaf blower idle problem



## rmcghee (Jun 24, 2006)

The blower seems to work "ok" if I keep the throttle trigger pulled in a bit. But I'd like it to idle without dying. Based on some of the posts, the red and white plastic "screws" are probably the "high and low fuel mix" screws. I'd like to know which (red/white) is high and which is low.

I set them both near the middle of their ranges and then tweaked them, trying to set the idle so that it wouldn't die. No luck. Need help here.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

I have no idea what your idle speed was before you started having trouble, but this may be the idle stop that is set to low. Look at the carb and pull on the throttle a couple of times and look and see if you can see the throttle cable and the lever it is attached to. Now look at the lever and see if you see an adjustment screw that sets the idle rpm. If so, turn the screw in 1/2 turn at a time until the rpm is not to fast, but the engine will continue to run at idle.


----------



## rmcghee (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, Tom.
There doesn't appear to be an idle adjust but I'll keep looking.


----------



## rmcghee (Jun 24, 2006)

SOLUTION:
(Thanks, Tom, for the correct idea. The trick is to remove the white cap.)

There are two adjustment screws (red and white). The white screw is the idle adjustment. However, the red and white screws are actually caps that pull off with plyers. With the caps on, only minor adjustments are possible. Pulling off the white cap gives direct access to the idle adjustment screw.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

there will be a small H & L on the carburator under the air fuel mixture screws but the one closest to the engine is always the low side and the one on the air filter side is the high side , dont lean it out too much on the high jet or you will burn it up . and if you screw the low in too far it will bogg down when you hit the throttle , always set both the jetts with the air filter on ! just be careful not to screw the high in too far ,


----------

